# ¿Cuál es la historia detrás de tu avatar?



## Cacho (Dic 9, 2009)

Después de haber cambiado mi avatar clásico para adaptarlo a la época navideña salió en una charla el irónico "qué lindo gatito".
-Y es más feo si lo ves más grande. En el avatar se ve un poco más simpático. Elegí este gato feo con gesto de... gato feo... simplemente como una declaración de principios frente a la navidad, contesté.

Es una época del año en la que te tenés que reunir con todas esas personas que esquivás durante el año, soportar las caras de la tía que no soporta a la cuñada y ver cómo las nueras se complotan para vaya uno a saber qué extraño fin.
Y un nene llora allá por el fondo.
-Viste... Es el hijo de Angelita, siempre dije que no tenía instinto materno. Mala madre esa: Seguro que al nene le queda un trauma- dice una de esas tías segundas que están entre los 70 y la muerte, y corren varias a consolarlo (si los clavos de la cadera se los permiten), arremolinándose a su alrededor en un extraño aquelarre navideño. 

El tío, medio borracho desde las 6 de la tarde empieza con que faltan 3 minutos para navidad, y lo proclama a los gritos. Son las 22:57 y no quiere entender que falta una hora. Bueno, brindamos a las 11, total después brindamos de nuevo.
23:02 y el tío arranca de nuevo con que faltan 58 minutos.

Sí, ahora me acuerdo de por qué uno esquiva este tipo de reuniones. Al fondo el aquelarre de tías con lunares peludos y gorros en punta sigue consolando al nene de Angelita que ya no puede llorar del susto, el tío sigue con que estamos a 56 minutos de la navidad y aparecen los chicos en escena. El que no se compró un petardo del tamaño de una botella de medio litro por lo menos, no es nadie. Y estos son alguien. Estimando nomás, son como 5 o 6 borreguitos acelerados e hiperkinéticos que uno ya vio en alguna oportunidad, todos por separado. Parecían normales, pero juntos parecen 15 y encima planean durante 25 minutos dónde van a poner cada petardo que tienen para causar el mayor daño posible. ¡Osama, volvé! Estos te dan clases... 
La parte fiera del caso es que quieren que te enteres perfectamente del destino de sus explosivos. Bueno, contame.
-¿Ah, vos también me querés contar? (¡Qué alegría!, pensamos para nuestros adentros)
Y sigue el tercero, y el cuarto y ya se olvidaron de lo que habían decidido así que empieza la "sutil" deliberación de nuevo. Un prudente mutis por la derecha se impone. Ahí quedan los incendiarios, pero no será la última vez que los verás en la noche, de eso estás seguro.

-Sí, lo que pasa es que Matilde le pone mucho vinagre al Vittel Thonné, y eso que ella sabe que a mí no me gusta así.
-Claro, algo tiene con vos esa mujer.
Dos de esas parientas lejanas que uno ubica de fotos (en blanco y negro), hablando de la receta de una tercera, que ni del álbum ubicamos. 
Ahora sí la ubicamos. La que está mirándolas a un un par de metros, con cara de asco, es Matilde: Seguro. Primer round, suena la campana.
En esta esquina, Matilde y su bando. En aquella, estas dos parientas que no me acuerdo cómo se llaman y otras de esas que huelen a naftalina. Volarán dientes postizos manchados con pintalabios rojo: Madura el knock-out.

Por si no hubiera suficiente escándalo alguien dice "Fútbol". Todos los hombres (o la gran mayoría) a discutir si River o Boca (o el clásico de cada país), enfrascados en una eterna discusión inútil: Todos sabemos que Boca es mejor.
¡Faltan 48 minutos! grita el tío, más borracho que antes, y hay unas  ausencias femeninas  llamativas: Están vistiendo a Papá Noel.
Todos los gordos de la familia ya pasaron por el disfraz ese de franela roja, abrigado y caliente. La cosa es que en este hemisferio la navidad nos agarra con 30 grados o más. "Ah, no... A mí de nuevo no". Esto se dice de memoria y por las dudas, incluso los que nunca pasaron por la maravillosa experiencia de ser Papá Noel y traer alegría a los chicos.

-¿Y tía Cuca? pregunta una con los pantalones rojos en la mano. Pobre tía Cuca, ya la están vistiendo.
 En 36 minutos brindamos, dice el conocido tío ebrio como una cuba con la botella ya adherida a  la mano a estas alturas.
Yo diría que está más cerca del metro y medio en realidad, pero Tía Cuca  dice que mide _casi_ 1,60m. Como el disfraz abrigado ese era para alguien de 1,80m y la tía mide _casi_ 1,60m, están tratando de acomodarlo como para que no se note mucho. Un almohadón por acá, un pullover por allá, todo lo que haga relleno. Y les sale bien: la tía casi no se nota adentro del disfraz. Barba por todos lados, y donde no llega la barba hay un pompón. No estoy muy seguro de si puede respirar ahí adentro, pero sí de que la tía transpira.

-¡Vamos, que faltan 29 minutos y viene Papá Noel! 
¿Por qué no se termina de emborrachar y se va a dormir? Ahora los pequeños gurrumines adorables estan escalando el árbol de navidad y preguntano por los regalos. Alguien prende el tele y pone Crónica para ver la hora exacta.
¡Uuuuuuuultimo momento! Placa roja. Faltan 23 minutos para la Navidad.
Ahora todo el mundo desesperado a controlar los relojes y ponerlos bien en hora (si no brindás en el momento exacto algo malo te pasa, seguro). Suenan dos petardos por allá afuera.

-¡Carlitos mirá lo que hiciste!, grita una de las del aquelarre del fondo. Su querubincito acaba de poner una carga de demolición en un tubo de desagüe de la casa y mira contento el resultado: Por la otra punta del caño, en el medio del patio, salió toda la porquería que se acumuló durante el año. Y qué bien huele.
Hacia allá marcha el aquelarre a retar a Carlitos mientras uno de los asistentes te mira y con cara de compinche te dice: "Dale, andá a ver que no hagan macanas con los petardos".
-¿Yo? ¿Qué tengo yo que ver en todo esto? Vos les compraste esas cosas, hacete cargo. 
-Andá, dale, así tenemos tiempo de acomodar los regalos y no se dan cuenta.
Así termina uno en la vereda con una horda de angelicales terroristas armados con suficiente pólvora como para generar un conflicto internacional (y ganarlo). ¿Cómo llegué yo acá?

Dale que faltan 10 minutos, le dice ansioso uno de los demoledores a otro y me suena en la nuca algo que parece un disparo del Potemkin. Con horror descubro que pusieron el petardo ese a 40cm de mis talones. Tranquilo, que apenas si te quedaron los oídos zumbando. Si lo matás vas preso.
Llega el Bismarck al encuentro naval. ¿Dónde cuernos estaba este otro petardo? 
-Ahí, arriba del árbol, señala sonriendo uno de los futuros delincuentes. 
No, ya es mucho. Bajen a 5 años la edad de imputabilidad.

6 minutos: El tío está cantando una cosa que parece un villancico. No está en español ni en inglés, y él no habla bien ninguno de los dos idiomas. ¿Será croata y nunca nos dijo? ¿O tenemos otro borracho más en la fiesta? Unas señas salvadoras de que ya puedo entrar con los discípulos de Saddam.
-¿Y la tía Cuca?, pregunta uno mientras vamos entrando.
-Está en el cuarto, disfrazada de Papá Noel, le contesta otro.
¿Quién pensó que sería una sorpresa?.
 En realidad están apantallándola, tan roja la cara como el gorro, casi inconciente por el calor.

2 minutos.
Vamos que termina.
El nene que lloraba al principio sobrevivió a la danza demoníaca y ahora sólo dos arpías intentan robar su alma. Aterrado dejó de llorar.
El fútbol dio paso a un Ananá Fizz que terminó con el campeonato, los explosivos descansan hasta después del arbolito, el Vittel Thonné se lo comieron quienes toleran el vinagre, la tía Cuca reaccionó, Carlitos no tiene más petardos, el tío está concentrado (y milagrosamente callado) mirando el reloj y todo está en ese tenso segundo de calma.

Feliz Navidad, grita uno. Suenan petardos, corchos, copas, nenes a los gritos de nuevo, la comida otra vez, aparece tía Cuca a los tumbos con la bolsa de regalos... Caos.
-¡Chicos, miren quién vino! ¡Papá Noel!
-Es la tía Cuca, contestan a coro, le sacan la bolsa de regalos y empiezan a buscar los que les pertenecen. Claro que llega tu turno y recibís  tus regalos: Un par de medias y un calzoncillo (¿qué más podía ser?). Justo lo que querías.

Y alguien que me pregunta por qué puse al gato feo este como avatar navideño...
¿Querés que te cuente?.
Feliz Navidad.
Ver el archivo adjunto 26538
________________________________________
Los invito a contar la historia o significado de sus avatares, si la tienen, y a postearlos en el mensaje, que si los cambian se pierde el sentido.

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 9, 2009)

El mio casi no tiene gracia... ¿Que dicen ustedes?
PD: Soy Chico...

Pero, pos, tiene algo de rojo, Navidad Cubierto.
Y... Ya!!!.
Y si, Soy muy sarcastico y le trato de alegrar el dia a mas de uno. Me gusta ser alegre y buscar la manera de contagiar a la gente. Como el Gato de Cacho. Mas o menos Así.
Si no, Mira mi avatar!!!

Saludos Cacho,
Saludos A todos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 9, 2009)

caray pues que cosas, lo bueno es que ahora si puedo reclamar por que no acomoda automaticamente la imagen la pagina, el avatar que puse es el que cupo asi sin mas luego me acostumbre y ahora me parecio interesante la jalada de ponerle el gorrito, pero sigo en busqueda del papel azul para hacer mis planos y parecerme a mi avatar (quien le puso ese jodido nombre, "avatar")


----------



## rodr0 (Dic 10, 2009)

Toda la razon cacho!!


mi avatar? nada en especial, desde mis primeras participaciones en foros (foros de juegos on-line) puse siempre ese avatar. Soy pincha, que mas puedo decir?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 10, 2009)

El mio para no desentonar con el Pseudónimo "Cronos1970", puse un reloj.
Lástima que se cae la resolución y no se ve que en lugar de números, tiene formulas matemáticas, ecuaciones, sumas, restas y de todo. La cosa es que resolviendo los problemitas, se conoce el número que ya de por si, sabemos cual corresponde a cada lugar. Tic.. tac..

Y cuando sean las doce de ese último día del año 2009, dira: 6.2 =? Feliz año nuevo...!

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2009)

Que no te agrade mucho mi avatar Cronos1970!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 10, 2009)

porcierto cacho habria algun incombeniente en citar tu post completo en algun otro citio?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 10, 2009)

Si, un poco de rojo tiene. Se debe haber cortado el brazo. Espero que no sea uno de esos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si, un poco de rojo tiene. Se debe haber cortado el brazo. Espero que no sea uno de esos.




Son guantes 

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 10, 2009)

Mira bien abajo a la derecha.


----------



## Don Barredora (Dic 10, 2009)

Jajajaja  

emmmmm mi avatar?? me gustan mucho los simpsons...


----------



## rash (Dic 10, 2009)

Pues el mío, ¡fácil!.... tenemos cada día que hacer un esfuerzo por compartir y ser solidarios, no es tan difícil, sólo es proponérselo, ya verán!!!!...

También representa un poco la filosofía del forosdeelectrónica, aquí todos somos iguales con una afición en común y donde se hacen lazos afectivos sin que ni siquiera hayamos compartido unas cervezas  ,además de todo lo que se comparte, una pasada!!!!.....

Dejémosno de chorradas y de nacionalismos...TODOS SOMOS IGUALES!!!!!!....

SALUDOS


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 10, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Y alguien que me pregunta por qué puse al gato feo este como avatar navideño...
> ¿Querés que te cuente?



Algo me dice que este año no te va a salvar la frase "Ah, no... A mí de nuevo no". 

Mi avatar navideño viene de la fascinación a los antiguos póster de coca-cola, _"enjoy forosdeelectronica"_


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> porcierto cacho habria algun incombeniente en citar tu post completo en algun otro citio?


No hay problema, mientras esté la cita hecha a la fuente  (y si contás dónde lo citaste, mejor)



Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Algo me dice que este año no te va a salvar la frase "Ah, no... A mí de nuevo no".


Je, son las ventajas de ser flaco... A mí no me agarran (todavía).


Che, no se olviden de postear el avatar en el mensaje (dentro del mensaje) porque si lo cambian no se entiende el resto.

Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola.

La historia de mi avatar no tiene nada de extraordinaria.
Estoy inscrito en otros foros en los que no tengo un avatar (no suelo usar avatar), pero, cuando me inscribí en este foro vi que todos tenian un avatar que los identificaba más que sus Nick (username).
No tenía idea de que poner como avatar, hasta que viajando por la red encontré un aestable (astable) de transistores, lo modifiqué, y ese fue mi avatar original. 
Un día en otro foro veo que alguien usaba mi avatar (creo que era alguien de este foro), por lo que opté por cambiarlo al avatar actual.

Saludos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 10, 2009)

Bueno...
Mi avatar proviene de que soy fanatico de la banda inglesa Queen ( que ya no existe mas  )
Y buscando imagenes de esta banda, encontre una imagen de la banda en navidad, pero en caricatura.


Por cierto, Cacho, cuanto estuviste para escribir todo eso?

Igual esta muy buena la historia del tio y la tia cuca


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 10, 2009)

ah yo probé el circuito de elaficionado y no me funcionó 

respecto a mi avatar lo encontré en una página de osciloscopios y me pareció
que iría bien con mi username  

un saludo


----------



## miguelsoy (Dic 10, 2009)

mi avatar se supone que es un cubito de hielo con un led dentro........
¿seria posible hacerlo realmente?en el aire queda la cuestión.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 10, 2009)

Hola* elosciloscopio.*

Armaste el circuito físicamente o lo hiciste en un simulador (qué simulador).

En Livewire no funciona directamente, hay que ayudarlo un poco y funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Por cierto, Cacho, cuanto estuviste para escribir todo eso?


Qué sé yo...
Media hora más o menos.

Saludos


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 10, 2009)

Solamente 30 minutos??

Eres rapido para escribir y redactar¡¡


----------



## alexus (Dic 10, 2009)

el mio... soy yo jejeje


----------



## Cacho (Dic 10, 2009)

franko1819 dijo:


> Eres rapido para escribir y redactar¡¡


Gracias.
Se hace lo que se puede 

Saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Dic 10, 2009)

es necesario que explique el por que de mi avatar??jeje

otra cosa es el por que de mi nick, paso a relatarles.
conoci a un muchacho a traves de un amigo, el cual al rato de conocerme me empezo a decir zeta, como no ofendia lo deje pasar, la segunda vez que lo veo al flaco y me saluda al grito de ZEEEETTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! le pregunto el por que. la respuesta fue que por que en mi nombre estaba la zeta,
-que zeta???? 
-vos no te llamas ezequiel??
-no negro, exequiel
-a bueno, pero ya te quedo zeta
-y bue, que le vamos a hacer

el tema del bola1 es el siguiente, en el año 2003 con un amigo realizabamos reparaciones de playstation, tvs, lo usual. el tema del nombre salio en que poniamos en las etiquetas que les poniamos a los equipos para la garantia. la idea salio de mi cabeza
-bola1???. dije yo
-por que bola1??
-por que nos pasamos de bola..ceros (explico para los de otros paises, una persona bolacera es aquella que inventa o miente)

despues de que paramos de reirnos, que fue un largo rato, quedo ese nombre.
cabe destacar, que lo de bolaceros no era asi, no eramos mentirosos(ni lo somos), simplemente se me ocurrio por el hecho de que a veces teniamos que explicarle al cliente del por que el laser de las play le dejo de andar, y nunca se tomaban por verdadero el hecho de que o el mecanismo estaba gastado o el laser agotado, entonces ahi si habia que inventar alguna excusa, que compraron el artefacto en año bisiesto, en un mes que contenga la letra r, o la usaron por primera vez en una noche con luna llena

aaaah, el avatar me lo hizo un amigo de un foro de modelismo en papel, que vio que tenia simplemente la bola 1 como avatar, asi que me lo hizo de onda. si en cualquier foro ven un zeta_bola1 o un zetabola1 con ese avatar ya saben de quien se trata

saludos

PD:genial el relato cacho, genial


----------



## electrodan (Dic 10, 2009)

El mio pues porque no tenía nada que poner, y con un par de painteadas a unas imágenes que conseguí, pues quedó eso.
PD: no digan nada, pero tiene material protegido por los "derechos de autor" de cierta enciclopedia electrónica para Windows. Un "recuerdito" de cuando andaba con esas cosas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si, un poco de rojo tiene. Se debe haber cortado el brazo. Espero que no sea uno de esos.



Es chica  y es el logo de FoxKids
Ahhhm Sora...

jaja, Va a quedar el recuerdo!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 10, 2009)

En cuanto a las modificaciones navideñas pertinentes, no es un pucho.  Es el tipo de rojo que sale por la televisión.



electrodan dijo:


> Si, un poco de rojo tiene. Se debe haber cortado el brazo. Espero que no sea uno de esos.


... emos. No se si los conozcas. Son unos tipos que se visten de negro y supuestamente se cortan los brazos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 10, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> En cuanto a las modificaciones navideñas pertinentes, no es un pucho.  Es el tipo de rojo que sale por la televisión.
> 
> 
> ... emos. No se si los conozcas. Son unos tipos que se visten de negro y supuestamente se cortan los brazos.



ajajaj, Seeee, por aquí abundan, pero naaa, en lugar de andarme cortando los brazos prefiero escuchar un buen disco de NIN .

Saludos!!!

PD: Aún no entiendo que es lo que le pusistes a tu avatar  Pero si se ve diferente.


----------



## Dario (Dic 10, 2009)

traumatica la historia de cachito... ...pobre cachito...  en mi caso lo unico que me incomoda esta navidad es que viene mi hermana, su marido y mis tres sobrinitas de 5,6 y 7 años. ufff!!! son tres... y parecen 12 varones hiperquineticos super hiperactivos. yo las bautice TERMITAS porque realmente se comportan como una plaga de termitas a diferencia de cachito, mis tias y tios viven bien lejos y gracias a dios casi nunca se acuerdan de nosotros jeje...
por lo de mi avatar, es bien simple: soy yo jaja 
feliz navidad...
saludosss


----------



## ElTallercito (Dic 10, 2009)

Mi avatar no tiene una historia sobresaliente. Me gustan los rayos y la electricidad. Es facinante ver toda esa energia que atraviesa el cielo. Nada mas, un gran fenomeno de la naturaleza. Como muchos otros.

Algundia podre controlarlos, jajaja


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 10, 2009)

ElTallercito dijo:


> ...
> Algundia podre controlarlos, jajaja


 
¿Controlarlos?    ¡Supongo que es broma! Aunque..

Eso si que sería interesante, nos ahorraríamos el terminar con todo recurso energético no renovable.
¡¡Luego nos dices como le hiciste!!

Click..


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 11, 2009)

El mio es simplemente por que se parece mucho a cuando estoy trabajando....  siempre con la mesa toda regada....


----------



## capitanp (Dic 11, 2009)

Parece que todos compramos el gorrito en la misma tienda xd


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

yo me lo encontre tirado, quiza se le cayo a tacatomon


----------



## palomo (Dic 11, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> yo me lo encontre tirado, quiza se le cayo a tacatomon



Cuidado amigo Helminto que luego te responden **me llamo *Tacatomon* **  

Bueno la historia de mi avatar es simple, preocupado por la constante contaminacion de nuestro planeta y viendo lo que hacemos con el se me ocurrio poner a la calavera descarnandose, se que no es nada romantico y tampoco tiene que ver con mi apodo PALOMO, solo que una ves ocupe este nombre Palomo Vengador el terror de las mujeres, solo que despues que me mandaron algo lejos con este apodo se me quedo lo de palomo, y mis amigos le añadieron **que hacen las palomas Ca**la** :enfadado: 



Haaa y mi avatar tiene derecho de autor, no por mi es la portada de un disco de un musico frances, si alguno sabe de quien hablo diran que estoy loco por oir ese tipo de musica, dicen que no la entienden.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

> Armaste el circuito físicamente o lo hiciste en un simulador (qué simulador).


 
Lo hice tanto en el livewire como en la realidad y no me funcionó ninguno de los dos
creo que los trensistores no estaban bien, volveré ha hacerlo.



> Mira bien abajo a la derecha.


 
ahh es papa noel! 



> mi avatar se supone que es un cubito de hielo con un led dentro........
> ¿seria posible hacerlo realmente?en el aire queda la cuestión.


 
Si, se puede, yo tengo uno en rojo, me lo trajo un amigo como curiosidad
siempre que el cubito sea de plástico...

PD, mis abuelos fueron a un viaje con el imserso a Candás y les ha encantado 



> Es chica  y es el logo de FoxKids
> Ahhhm Sora...


 
Es una chica?? ni me había dado cuenta 

... y  muy buenos motivos navideños, los del foro!

saludos


----------



## jorger (Dic 11, 2009)

Mi avatar...bueno...creo que no hace falta decir que es 
simplemente eso...me gustan las acrobacias
y del gorrito ya me puedo olvidar,que la foto esta en blanco y negro 
Ahora que pienso,cual fue mi primer avatar?lo he cambiado tantas veces que ni me acuerdo 
Y ese del que os hablé que iba a poner despues del cambio de servidor...ocupa tanto que nisiquiera puedo ponerlo como adjunto.Es un gif que ocupa algo mas de 700Kb

Un saludo.


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 11, 2009)

Ahora si ya tengo mi gorrito, mi avatar surge desde que un dia un amigo me sugirio que mirara south park, me contaba los capitulos con tanta gracia y desde entonces me gusto esa serie y por eso mi avatar hace referencia a ello.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 11, 2009)

mi tubo de rayos catódicos sigue sin gorrito

!qué pena¡

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

EDIT:

ahora sí


----------



## Chico3001 (Dic 11, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> Parece que todos compramos el gorrito en la misma tienda xd



Son los Chinos que hacen produccion en masa a nivel mundial...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡se venden gorritos navideños varatos, lleve lleve!!!!!!


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

Chico3001 dijo:


> El mio es simplemente por que se parece mucho a cuando estoy trabajando....  siempre con la mesa toda regada....



eres dj o??? 

algun tipo de oficio en los que este involucrado una table? 

pongo table, porque traducido al espanish adquiere mas de un significado.


----------



## mnicolau (Dic 11, 2009)

Bue ya que van actualizando los avatares, por qué dejarlo afuera a Homero...


----------



## alexus (Dic 11, 2009)

actualize mi avatar a la tendencia!!!

posdata, el vaso no es vaso, es un mate!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

que bueno que aclaras, puede probocar malas interpretaciones


----------



## electrodan (Dic 11, 2009)

Apagaste el osciloscopio? Bueno, después de estar tanto tiempo encendido se merecía un descanso.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

> Apagaste el osciloscopio?



se congelo la imagen por el firio


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 11, 2009)

ObiWan es un tipo serio...pero mi otra personalidad usa un gorro navideño!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 11, 2009)

Hola elosciloscopio.

Te mando el circuito en Livewire, solo aprietas SW.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: mándame tu avatar (el que tiene el movimiento) y le pongo el gorro,


----------



## fer716 (Dic 11, 2009)

hola . el circuito de ..el aficionado.. si funciona . con ese empece mis primeros secuenciadores de leds hace unos 10 años , o mas . el circuito lo traia una grabadora originalmente con 3 salidas de leds y rotaban al ritmo del sonido . los condensadores eran polarisados .  que buenos tiempos aquellos .  feliz navidad a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Dic 11, 2009)

ya me puse a tono con la epoca navideña, no habia visto este tema, pero por ahi veia muchos gorritos, asi es que me pense y me dije porque no?, el problema es que a mi nunca se me ha dado eso de las fiestas... de ninguna clase...  exceeeeeeeepto.. los viernes sociales con los cuates.... por eso puse al grinch... la cruz de malta porque entre sus muchos significados, es la cruz de la prosperidad, Lubeck... por que el dia que tenga la oportunidad de tener una vacaciones... sin preocupaciones ni nada me voy a ir a Alemania y especificamente a la cd de Lübeck... la bandera para mi es como es el sistema de posicionamiento global de las personas... en realidad no soy muy nacionalista... ni estoy muy orgulloso de mi pais, ni reniego de el... ni de cualquier otro... no me gustan las fronteras....
Feliz Navidad a todos y lo mas importante disfruten de los seres queridos....
post.end


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 11, 2009)

pue vaya, que grinche lubek, todos odiamos la navidad pero nadie quiere aceptarlo


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 11, 2009)

¿Me perdí de algo?

¿Por que todos tiene gorro?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 12, 2009)

esque los vendo tacatomon, vara vara, son chinos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 12, 2009)

¿mmm, será bueno remplazarle el gorro azul a mi chica?

Ya veré!

¿No serán chinos verdad?


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 12, 2009)

ps pa que te miento si lo son pero es fayuca de calidá dos por cinco, tres por diez o el lote de a veinte varos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2009)

Helminto G. dijo:


> ps pa que te miento si lo son pero es fayuca de calidá dos por cinco, tres por diez o el lote de a veinte varos




!!! Me convencistes!!! 
Me llevo uno 

Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 13, 2009)

tendra navidad mi familia con este negocio que me arme vendiendo gorritos navideños chinos en foros de electronica, je je je


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 13, 2009)

> Apagaste el osciloscopio? Bueno, después de estar tanto tiempo encendido se merecía un descanso


 
Sip, está de vacaciones por navidad


----------



## EzEkieL (Dic 13, 2009)

palomo dijo:


> Cuidado amigo Helminto que luego te responden **me llamo *Tacatomon* **
> 
> Bueno la historia de mi avatar es simple, preocupado por la constante contaminacion de nuestro planeta y viendo lo que hacemos con el se me ocurrio poner a la calavera descarnandose, se que no es nada romantico y tampoco tiene que ver con mi apodo PALOMO, solo que una ves ocupe este nombre Palomo Vengador el terror de las mujeres, solo que despues que me mandaron algo lejos con este apodo se me quedo lo de palomo, y mis amigos le añadieron **que hacen las palomas Ca**la** :enfadado:
> 
> ...



......fooooooooooooooooo........

...JEAN MICHEL JARRE.... ...OXIGENE...

Mis primeros viajes astrales con la musica electronica fue con este sr...  me vas a decir que no parece que estas dentro de una nave? al escuchar todo el disco entero... al final te deja en una playa... paradisiaca. Uno aun medio atontado por el viaje, no entendes muy bien donde estas... mucho brillo en los ojos que viene del sol... el olor a mar... arena humeda debajo tuyo... 
Naaaa por favor.... ese tipo fue... y es... y sera un maestro por el resto de la historia. (siempre y cuando se entienda de lo que hablamos y esuchamos.. )

Bueno.... mi avatar es del Vumetro de mi amplificador valvular 100W, a plena potencia como marca, escuchando ese tipo de musica... jajajaja

Un saludo grande para mi viajero amigo palomo.. y a todos los de foros de electronica!


----------



## chacarock (Dic 13, 2009)

jajajajja, que buen relato cacho, lo peor de todo es que es verdad, para mucho, las fiestas son un tanto traumaticas, por toooooooodo lo que comentaste, y en mi caso porque no no puedo eludir la salida a bailar, odio salir para las fiestas, y a mi novia le ecanta salir para las fiestas, imajinense cualquier, bar, boliche, pub, plazita o donde fuere que sea publico, esta tan lleno que no tenes ni donde sentarte.

 Ha!!mi abatar, simplemente me encantan los simpson, especialmente Homero

un abrazo grande a todos

PD: No importa que tan bueno seas siempre habrá alguien mejor que tu (homero simpson)


----------



## Dario (Dic 13, 2009)

EzEkieL dijo:


> ......fooooooooooooooooo........
> 
> ...JEAN MICHEL JARRE.... ...OXIGENE...
> 
> ...


 
y no son los unicos. yo tambien soy fanatico de michel jarre... (cito a homero simpson: tengo todos sus discos grabados de la radio...) jajaja. regalo de navidad el mejor de todos sus discos (para mi) Normas de Participación  saludos a todos


----------



## junior90 (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola a todos los foristas eh leído todos los mensajes y me reí mucho con el mensaje de Cacho! Estas Navidades las voy a pasar por primera vez fuera del país porque voy a visitar a mi familia por pare de Papa así que técnicamente si me escape de los pequeños bin laden y las brujas XD (espero que en Perú la familia no sea peor que aquí en Venezuela XD) bueno mi avatar. Bob Marley. Me gusta el reggae y el estilo de vida que pregona el rastafarismo ya saben pasarla bien sin estres y hacer bien a los demás. Bueno amigos espero que la pasen bien estas Navidades y voy a ver que hago para amoldar mi avatar a estas fechas.saludos.


----------



## dearlana (Abr 14, 2014)

Empiezo poniendo la causa del mío:

Mi avatar representa a una cabeza echando humo.

Es mi primer avatar y lo he mantenido porque representa un síntoma de una enfermedad -hasta ahora incurable- que tengo, desde el año 1991.

"Mi cabeza echa humo" porque durante las 24 horas del día "oigo" un zumbido muy potente. Es como si martillearas el rail de un tranvía, pero permanentemente. La gente que habla conmigo me nota cosas raras, pero es por ese espantoso ruido de fondo que oigo mezclado con lo que me dicen.

La frecuencia fundamental de ese zumbido es de 7200 hertzios. Pero se "oye" mezclado con ruido blanco, soplidos y ruidos. Por ejemplo: Al hablar o al masticar: Se oyen ruidos añadidos cerca del oído. (Por si a alguien del foro le pasa algo parecido).

---------------------------------------

La causa de ese zumbido ( = Acúfeno = Tínnitus ) fue una explosión que me pilló desprevenido (Con los músculos tensores de los tímpanos relajados) en uno de tantos experimentos que he hecho. Eso hace que se te rompan muchas células ciliares en la cóclea.

Disculpen si no les gusta mi avatar. Pero ese es su origen.

De resto llevo una vida completamente normal porque me he acostumbrado a convivir con eso y no representa ningún gran problema. Las cosas que nos rodean son preciosas. Como este foro: Donde he visto avatares de lo más curioso.

Cuando vemos un avatar, tendemos a relacionarlo mucho con su autor. Incluso se imagina uno cosas que luego pueden ser acertadas o no serlo.

Por eso se me ocurrió poner este post. Espero que se animen y pongan la causa del suyo actual o de los que hayan puesto.


----------

